# Canwax moving.....



## KSL (Oct 30, 2009)

I just read on thier website that they're moving to Huntsville.  I have yet to google that, but I'm sure its much farther.

So - for those who have complained about thier customer service, this makes sense.  They want to concentrate on online sales.

_From thier site:

Canwax will be relocating to Huntsville Ontario during the period of December 19th through to January 4th, 2010. Therefore we will not be shipping during this time period.

These dates were selected to accommodate our customers and to not interfere with their seasonal production schedules.

This move from Mississauga to Huntsville should have minimal impact on our customers as most are not local to Mississauga. Our exceptional shipping rates will still apply.

*We will be eliminating the retail outlet. This will allow us to direct our energies to developing new products and offering a more comprehensive website. A Mississauga warehouse location will be available for our customers to pick up full cases of wax only.* 

We will miss our drop in customers and look forward to continuing to serve them in the New Year from our new location._

So.... darn it for me.. they were 5 minute drive away.  But thier retail scehdule was phooey anyway and they started to close on the weekends through the holiday season, etc.  But I bought from them because it saved me shipping costs.. now.. I guess I can shop anywhere.


----------

